
Show HN: MetalShell – Build GUIs for JVM Apps with HTML, CSS and JavaScript - struppi
https://github.com/dtanzer/metalshell
======
zubnix
How is this different (functionally) than say
[https://www.dukescript.com/](https://www.dukescript.com/) ?

~~~
struppi
I think the biggest difference is that I am using the chromium embedded
framework (java-cef), so you get e.g. the chrome debugger for debugging your
HTML/CSS/JavaScript.

My goal was to use java-cef, but hide all the weirdness.

Also, there's no pre-defined data binding, so a bit less opinionated in this
case.

------
gitgud
Nice, I especially appreciate all the examples in the Readme.

Would this be anymore performant than electron? Or smaller binary sizes?
etc...

~~~
struppi
Thanks.

More performant? Maybe - at least multithreading, fork/join, ... would be
easier.

Smaller binaries? No, probably even larger, since the chromium embedded
framework (CEF) is biiig. But it would probably be possible to add other HTML
renderers later (i.e. CEF during development b/c of the excellent debugging
features, JavaFX WebView later).

It would make most sense when you either need multi-threading or have existing
Java libraries/code you want to re-use or have mostly Java developers...

------
IloveHN84
The point Is: how do you redistribute them to other platforms (ARM)? And what
about Windows/Linux/MacOS compatibility?

~~~
struppi
As-is, it would only work on platforms where java-cef (the chromium embedded
framework) works.

But one could probably add other HTML renderers too (Android, JavaFX WebView,
...).

